# Book recommendations (Mixing)



## 2SH (Dec 22, 2021)

Does anyone have good book recommendations or other sources where you can learn more about mixing?

Right now I am just checking things on YouTube but it would be more convenient when everything is in one package.
I would prefer a book but there are many, which one would you recommended for a beginner/intermediate?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PhilA (Dec 22, 2021)

Mixing Secrets for the small studio by Mike Senior is really good.


----------



## blaggins (Dec 22, 2021)

I recently read that book and i have to second the recommendation. I knew very little about compression, limiting, reverb, etc. and it cleared things up very well. I appreciated Mike Senior's approach to mixing and I've tried to incorporate his techniques. The only thing I'll say that it's very rock and pop focused like almost every book on the subject that I was able to find while I was evaluating options. The general concepts hold up but if you're looking for something specifically for cinematic/orchestral music like I was, it will probably not be everything that you need.

@Joël Dollié has a short book specifically targeting the second topic but unless you already have strong fundamentals I think it would be far too short and too dense to be of use. I've read his book as well, but I'll have to go back to it many times as I gain more experience in mixing to really make full use of it.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 22, 2021)

I too would recommend Mixing Secrets for the Small Studio. It's a truly fantastic book.


----------



## GuitarGeck (Dec 22, 2021)

I also recommend “Mixing Audio: Concepts, Practices, and Tools,” 3rd Edition by Roey Izhaki. It is comprehensive and well written (note there is also a companion website at www.mixingaudio.com with audio samples).


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 22, 2021)

+1 for the Roey Izhaki book. I've been going through it with a friend for the past few months! Very comprehensive, and lots of good insight and advice. It does get a bit technical at times.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 22, 2021)

musicalweather said:


> +1 for the Roey Izhaki book. I've been going through it with a friend for the past few months! Very comprehensive, and lots of good insight and advice. It does get a bit technical at times.


I started with Mike Senior's book and then read the one by Roey Izhaki. The former was very inspirational in that it provided basic concepts and, crucially, the confidence to mix at home while the latter provided specific technical details that I could directly apply in my DAW.

Reading these two books in the order I mentioned should give you a solid conceptual and hands-on grasp of mixing.


----------



## blaggins (Dec 22, 2021)

Question for those of you who have read the Roey Izhaki book: how well does it translate to the mixing of orchestral VST instruments (no specific genre in mind per se, I just mean something that is *not* electric and/or acoustic guitars, bass, drum kit, and a couple of live vocal tracks, etc...)


----------



## Ben (Dec 22, 2021)

GuitarGeck said:


> I also recommend “Mixing Audio: Concepts, Practices, and Tools,” 3rd Edition by Roey Izhaki. It is comprehensive and well written (note there is also a companion website at www.mixingaudio.com with audio samples).


I recommend this one as well. Helped me a lot understanding how the most important plugins work and what the controls do, and also provides mixing techniques that help to improve not only your mix, but also the workflow / mixing process.


----------



## 2SH (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you for your recommendations, I will definitely write down Mike Senior's and Roey Izhaki's book on my wishlist. Has anyone also read: 

Bobby Owsinski - The Mixing Engineers Handbook?
That one also looks good but I think I will have some books to begin with!


----------



## Joseph JP (Jan 1, 2022)

I recommend Mixing Modern Orchestral Music by Joel Dollie.


----------



## Maddox Hughes (Mar 9, 2022)

Thank you so much for these recommendations! Mixing Modern Orchestral Music by Joel Dollie is really a very cool book that I read with pleasure. I study nursing and am interested in music at the same time. I often find help at https://assignmentbro.com/us/nursing-assignment-help with nursing tasks, which allows me to free up more time for music.


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 9, 2022)

2SH said:


> Does anyone have good book recommendations or other sources where you can learn more about mixing?
> 
> Right now I am just checking things on YouTube but it would be more convenient when everything is in one package.
> I would prefer a book but there are many, which one would you recommended for a beginner/intermediate?
> ...


The best way to learn mixing is by mixing and experimenting! If you need to learn , try URM academy/Nail the mix! They mix mostly metal but it is one of the hardest genres to mix!


----------



## timprebble (Mar 9, 2022)

this has been recommended lots, I have a copy but haven't got to it yet:
Mixing With your Mind








Mixing With Your Mind


"Secrets of sound balance engineering revealed." Always in stock at the Authors website url below. It's Introduction explains your jour...



www.goodreads.com


----------

